# ink pooling and dripping from print head



## SKY rocket (Oct 15, 2010)

Ok this is crazy. I've spent the last 24 hours trying to find the balance between ink starving and too much ink. Ink began pooling on the bottom of print head and dripping onto garments. I lowered the bulk ink tray and yellow and red disappeared. These same colors flow freely when I raise the tray back up. The humidity is low, but I've been printing like this for weeks. I disassembled the system, flushing all lines and manually flushed head with head cleaning solution. The head appeared to be in great shape. Another curious thing is that when I took the cartridges out the ink continues to flow and pool on the bottom of the print head. 

Please Help!!!!


----------



## SKY rocket (Oct 15, 2010)

still same thing, although I've isolated it to the red. when off and head is over bed were I can see it red begins to bead and eventually drip. I tested on a pink image and the red starved to nothing. How would the very color that is flowing freely dissapear when printing?


----------



## TahoeTomahawk (Apr 12, 2006)

Sometimes if the ink is too high the nozzles will become blocked. 
Like you mentioned, it's about finding the right balance because if the level is too low or too high, you can see everything from banding, starvation, blurry prints, missing nozzles. However, if you go much too high, you will get dripping.
If you get dripping you are WAYYY to high. I would lower it an inch and a half and start there.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

This is why best way is do same as Epson does. Didn't we all played "Follow the leader". 
Cartride with Bag then do as leader did. CISS is the best solution then Epson did it long time ago.


----------



## TahoeTomahawk (Apr 12, 2006)

allamerican said:


> This is why best way is do same as Epson does. Didn't we all played "Follow the leader".
> Cartride with Bag then do as leader did. CISS is the best solution then Epson did it long time ago.


Not practical for many DTG machines. The T-Jets and Kiosks carts only hold 20ML of ink. Plus more expensive since you have to pay for the carts.


----------



## vinyl signs (Dec 26, 2007)

allamerican said:


> This is why best way is do same as Epson does. Didn't we all played "Follow the leader".
> Cartride with Bag then do as leader did. CISS is the best solution then Epson did it long time ago.


Peter who else besides you makes garment ink in proper cartridges for the NeoFlex?

Now what will happen if your company happens to go out of business, where would one get ink for this machine?

Is this owner going to be out on his own similar to what happened to the T-Jets!


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Several other dtg manufacturers / distributors sell the same Dupont ink in 48X0 cartridges. Two that come to mind are M&R (iDot) and Melco (G2). Other companies like DTGInks.com also offer dtg inks in sealed cartridges for the 48X0 printers. I am sure there are other companies that are either currently around or will come about over time.

The ink is not the main issue in my opinion. It is the firmware (typically used to drive the bed or the printer forward / backwards) and other components that are specific to one dtg printer that people should be focused on. For example, the T-Jet3 had a specific board made that no one else could get. Once US Screen went out of business, no one could get a replacement board... thus making the printer an oversized paper weight. It is important to understand the difference between parts / firmware that comes from Epson and the ones that come from the dtg manufacturer.

Mark


----------



## vinyl signs (Dec 26, 2007)

Good point Mark!


----------



## TeesByJim (Oct 16, 2009)

SKY rocket said:


> Ok this is crazy. I've spent the last 24 hours trying to find the balance between ink starving and too much ink. Ink began pooling on the bottom of print head and dripping onto garments. I lowered the bulk ink tray and yellow and red disappeared. These same colors flow freely when I raise the tray back up. The humidity is low, but I've been printing like this for weeks. I disassembled the system, flushing all lines and manually flushed head with head cleaning solution. The head appeared to be in great shape. Another curious thing is that when I took the cartridges out the ink continues to flow and pool on the bottom of the print head.
> 
> Please Help!!!!


Dave, I know what you are going through, I've been battling with my 2 Tjets since I got them. I've went through several printheads and couldn't get any consistency with my printing. I ended up buying the ink bags from Belquette. Jerid told me I wouldn't have a problem, but I was very skeptical. I have heard great things about the bags, but with the experiences I've had so far with my Tjets I would be surprised if anything fixed them. I took a chance and hooked up everything Friday.

CALL ME SURPRISED!!! I just got through running a 50 piece order and haven't had a single issue. *I feel like I got my business back.* I even did some testing and had the white ink bag one inch lower than on the other printer and both of them have been printing perfectly! I can't say it enough how impressed I am their ink bags!!


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

TeesByJim said:


> CALL ME SURPRISED!!! I just got through running a 50 piece order and haven't had a single issue. *I feel like I got my business back.* I even did some testing and had the white ink bag one inch lower than on the other printer and both of them have been printing perfectly! I can't say it enough how impressed I am their ink bags!!


Its a great feeling..isn't it?? 

you will be surprised how much white ink you get out of the bag..


----------



## TeesByJim (Oct 16, 2009)

FatKat Printz said:


> Its a great feeling..isn't it??
> 
> you will be surprised how much white ink you get out of the bag..


Do you think I will need less head cleanings, w/ the bulk system I needed to at least 3 a day to keep up a good nozzle check.

Now that I'm running the the bagged inked any suggestions?


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

I have Kiosk 2 that has automatic head cleanings.. but we do make sure that after 25 shirts or so we wipe around the head (darks) because white ink tends to gum up. But, since it does its own head cleans we don't have to do anymore during a run, or during start-up or shut down maintenance.


----------



## TahoeTomahawk (Apr 12, 2006)

Less head cleanings during the day, but the main savings for us is getting the white going in the morning. Just a simple head clean now.


----------



## Belquette (Sep 12, 2005)

TeesByJim said:


> Dave, I know what you are going through, I've been battling with my 2 Tjets since I got them. I've went through several printheads and couldn't get any consistency with my printing. I ended up buying the ink bags from Belquette. Jerid told me I wouldn't have a problem, but I was very skeptical. I have heard great things about the bags, but with the experiences I've had so far with my Tjets I would be surprised if anything fixed them. I took a chance and hooked up everything Friday.
> 
> CALL ME SURPRISED!!! I just got through running a 50 piece order and haven't had a single issue. *I feel like I got my business back.* I even did some testing and had the white ink bag one inch lower than on the other printer and both of them have been printing perfectly! I can't say it enough how impressed I am their ink bags!!


I hope you keep running those 50 piece orders on a regular basis!
It's nice to here success stories and knowing that the [email protected] and time we put into refining the white ink and delivery system is helping you.


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

allamerican said:


> This is why best way is do same as Epson does. Didn't we all played "Follow the leader".
> Cartride with Bag then do as leader did. CISS is the best solution then Epson did it long time ago.


peter.. are you saying theres a bag within the cartridge itself? I noticed on the neo site you have a sealed cartridge and a bulk clear cart set are these bag lined aswell?


----------



## weave (Jan 30, 2008)

I have a Kiosk. Had a lot of problems in the beginning. Added the wims system. Helped a little. Then I changed to the bulk system from Equipment Zone. Made a huge improvement but I am still having some issues with the dripping also. Can someone explain how the bag system works. What is the advantages and how much for the conversion. Thanks.


----------



## kevrokr (Feb 26, 2007)

weave said:


> Can someone explain how the bag system works. What is the advantages and how much for the conversion. Thanks.


The bagged ink system can either plug into your existing ink lines, or can replace everything from the dampers to the ink source. If the bags are properly degassed, the advantages are that there is way less air that is able to get into the ink system. Without air in the ink there is less chance for ink jetting issues which shortens the life-span of the print head and keeps your white ink flowing properly. 

Another advantage is that the white ink is supplied by one ink bag, this reduces the amount of ink you have to maintain.


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

weave said:


> I have a Kiosk. Had a lot of problems in the beginning. Added the wims system. Helped a little. Then I changed to the bulk system from Equipment Zone. Made a huge improvement but I am still having some issues with the dripping also. Can someone explain how the bag system works. What is the advantages and how much for the conversion. Thanks.





Please contact our Support Department to help you with any issues you are having. 

You can convert the bulk system easily to a bagged one. We are not allowed by forum policy to post pricing so please contact us directly.

Harry
Equipment Zone


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

equipmentzone said:


> You can convert the bulk system easily to a bagged one


As this is true, there are 2 different versions of the bag system. both require additional setup.. 

But, if you have gone through WIMS (DTG Brand) Bulk Ink (EZ) and both haven't worked for you.. don't you think its time to find a real solution?

We bagged our first K2 February '10 (no problems- one capping station replaced) July '10 (no problems same parts) 

You do need to find what we call the "sweet spot" and then set it and forget it. You get a fresh bag that as Kevin mentioned that is (properly degassed and filtered w/ genuine Dupont Ink)
and using the Treatsrite Pretreat you can get a near perfect system. 

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/dtg-pretreatment/t148669.html
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/belquette/t143451.html

There is room for human error and many tricks and tips will help make the system work for you.. or as I like to say make you work because the printers will stop when you say to stop instead of the other way around. 


Here are some pictures:

1) Full Set-Up 

2) Bulk Ink Set-Up (that was a month old) and was converted to the BQ bag system using many of the same parts.. 

3) Our first bag (could have gotten a little bit more out but we were unsure how much we could get out) vs the bottled ink that had to be thrown out because it was time to add new ink- to the existing old ink...

Think about how you never really go through an entire bottle of ink you simply just add new ink to old ink and shake it. So any bad batches of ink, sediments (from not properly filtered bottles), air getting in your bottles and basically all sorts of elements getting into the bottle you are just adding new ink to this shaking it up. 

BQ Bag System-

One aggressive shake in the morning and normal (minimal) set up maintenance is all that is required. 

Our morning bottle routine went from maybe 1-2 hours getting a proper nozzle check to 15 mins waiting on the heat press. We no longer test print unless it we really need to. We no longer need expensive cleaning solution since BQ simply suggest Windex w/ ammonia (original formula) w/ distilled water is the best cleaning solution. 

another note: this bag system has been tested, engineered, proven to work for many years now.


----------



## kevrokr (Feb 26, 2007)

FatKat Printz said:


> 3) Our first bag (could have gotten a little bit more out but we were unsure how much we could get out) vs the bottled ink that had to be thrown out because it was time to add new ink- to the existing old ink...


You would know better than me what works in your shop, but I think that picture shows the proper time to replace the bag. You do not want to completely suck the bag dry...you may cause too much of a vacuum.

Also, when the ink bags are used up, it's a good idea to cut away the bag and keep the fitting on the end. A piece of hosing can be attached to the end to be used to assist flushing the white ink out of the system.

It is recommended to flush the white ink every two months in case the heavier elements in the ink settle in the ink lines.


----------

